# Sun Mountain H2NO



## USER1999 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have fancied a water proof golf bag for a while, and after playing 18 holes in the rain recently, where everything got soaked apart from me, I have finally bitten the bullet and bought one. A Sun Mountain H2NO, in white. I could have bought a Titleist Stay Dry, but have never seen one in stock anywhere. I also think they are made by Sun Mountain anyway.

The first thing that I noticed, whilst still in the shop, is how big it is. Seriously, this is an enormous carry bag. The white probably doesn't help, but I liked it (and it was the only one in the shop, which helps in the decision making). It has a serious number of pockets, some of which are huge, especially the full length pocket for jumpers etc. The down side to this, is that unless they are full, the bag looks like a partially deflated balloon. When full, it is so heavy I struggle to pick it up.

The pockets are a strange design too. None of them are obviously designed for anything specific. There is a pen pocket (with a drain hole), a valuables pocket, and then a random series of different shaped pockets, which although being useful, don't seem to serve any purpose. I have put stuff into all of them, but will probably take ages to find anything again. There is no external beverage holder (I guess they don't want your coke getting wet).

The bag has four full length dividers. Apparently other colour bags have 6, but white has 4. Odd. I don't mind, as it means I can bung my clubs back in from several yards away. Useful when in a strop. With my old bag, sometimes the clubs got knotted, and were harder to get in and out. Not so here. 
Mainly due to the amount of room, the clubs rattle quite a lot. In fact this is by far the noisiest bag I have ever carried. I can be heard rattling along from several fairways away. At least it will fend off the ball stealing crows.

The twin strap is easy to adjust, and well padded. Due to their waterproof construction they are a bit more rigid that other straps, and may take a few weeks to form into the shape that is most comfortable. First time out I was adjusting it quite a bit, but have arrived at a fairly ok set up.

There is a large plastic ring, for hanging a towel off. I have also hung my Bushnell off it too. There is nowhere obvious to clip a sky caddie though. There is an external umbrella holder, which I have not used yet. But the brolly looks like it goes though another large plastic ring, a 6" slot half way down, and then a loop at the bottom. It should work fine, but will make the bag even heavier.

The rain proof coating on the material looks a bit odd, and the water proof zips also. I have no reason to believe it won't work, when combined with the rain hood supplied. It has not rained since I bought this, and we are heading into 6 months of drought. The rain hood is made of the same waterproof coated material as the bag. This is good, as normally they make the rain hood out of the same stuff tea bags are made from.

For anyone still reading, this bag will genuinely turn you into a better golfer. I took it out for a quick 11 last night, and eagled the par 4 15th. I have not holed out with a full shot for ages, so it can't be me, it can only be the bag. 

If anyone is after an enormous white beached whale of a golf bag, with eagle making opportunities, and that is also waterproof, then buy one. 

I did.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 17, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			For anyone still reading, this bag will genuinely turn you into a better golfer. I took it out for a quick 11 last night, and eagled the par 4 15th. I have not holed out with a full shot for ages, so it can't be me, it can only be the bag. 

If anyone is after an enormous white beached whale of a golf bag, with eagle making opportunities, and that is also waterproof, then buy one. 

I did.
		
Click to expand...

 Marvellous review!


----------



## BeachGolfer (Apr 17, 2012)

The lower left pocket of the H2NO is where my rangefinder lives. Can get to it with the bag still shouldered while walking up the fairway. Great bag, really does live up to its name.


----------



## RichardC (Apr 17, 2012)

Great review Murph 

I have the Titleist Sta-Dry and it does indeed look like the same bag. It certainly does what it says on the tin, as it rained when I played with ChrisD and Jimbooo recently and all my bits in the bag were bone dry.


----------



## richart (Apr 17, 2012)

The pink horsey headcover goes nicely with it as well.

 I have the non waterproof version, and am really impressed with it. Hopefully it will be the last carry bag I will need to buy.


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2012)

The last few sentences made it all worth reading, nice eagle Murph


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 17, 2012)

richart said:



			The pink horsey headcover goes nicely with it as well.

I have the non waterproof version, and am really impressed with it. Hopefully it will be the last carry bag I will need to buy.
		
Click to expand...

HORSE?

It's a lion! Bit of a gay one, but a lion none the less for it.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Apr 17, 2012)

A wonderfully honest account. There seem to be plenty of quirks and idiosyncrasies - and with the bag too.

So, on balance, do you like it?


----------



## thegogg (Apr 23, 2012)

I saw this bag in the shop and liked the look of it but thought the zips were a bit strange and flimsy (I know they're waterproof) but they didn't look to be very sturdy and didn't open smoothly either so how have you found them to be?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 23, 2012)

I would prefer the zips to be concealed, rather than the water proof ones used. They do feel a bit flimsy, especially the ones that have to go round corners.

I have now christened the bag, having got drenched on Friday. Rain like stair rods for 3 hours. Lovely. I didn't bother with my umbrella, so the bag got a full work out.

So, was it water proof?

Short answer, very nearly. A very small amount got into the bottom of the bag, like an egg cup full. Two of the pockets had a touch of dampness in them, but this could easily have been caused by me opening the zips to get yet more glooves out, and then storing the wet ones. Stashing my sodden golf jumper in there proably didn't help much either.
My grips stayed dry, which was good, but once I started using wet weather gloves this is a bit irrelevant. I pull out a dry club, use it, and then put it away sopping wet. Pointless? May be.

My main gripe would be the straps. The top of the strap is water proof, the lower side not so. As a result they absorb water like a sponge, and will rub through your jacket on the shoulders. Not mine, as my jacket has large rubber shoulders, but most others will. Can't see why this wasn't water proof too, unless it would make your shoulders sweaty in the dry. Probably no worse than any other bag, but still annoying.

Still needed to dry every thing out when I got home, as I figured any water in the bag would stay there for ever, and go manky.

Over all, quite impressed, but not perfect.

To go fully waterproof, I would go electric, with umbrella holder, and large water proof bag cover over a carry bag. It is fine if you are caught out by the weather, and better than any I have had previously, but not perfect. The straps get wet, you pick them up and get wet hands, and then subsequently every thing gets wet.


----------



## Val (Apr 23, 2012)

Im unsure if this is a good bag or not Murph after your review and subsequent post after a waterproofing workout.

Would you say it's worth the Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£ ?


----------



## moogie (Apr 23, 2012)

Just last week,  ( thursday )  I was looking at the Sun Montain H2NO Cart/Staff cart bags,  and was seriously considering making a Purchase,  as I AM NOT ( overly ) IMPRESSED with my Motocaddy Pro Series Cart bag.....!!!

This is my 2nd Motocaddy,  1st one returned after 3 months,  Bust Zips,  and what a carry on trying to get an exchange,  took my mate at the shop 2 calls,  and 25mins of his time to sort out,  wanted batch numbers,  reciepts,  absolute pathetic customer service...........who keeps reciepts....??....NOT ME
Now the replacement is getting me down,  the insides of 2 pockets,  torn,  very flimsy bag,  when the hoods up (raining) and on tolley,  its hard to locate, or replace clubs.........
Sorry,  I will stop,  dont mean to go off-thread

I like the H2NO Cart Bag,  and as Ive had 2 sun mountains in past,  with NO PROBS,  ( carry 3.5 and C-130 cart)  I may just go spend my Â£Â£Â£ on something better than the Crappy Motocaddy........!!!!


P.S.   Good Review OP


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 23, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Im unsure if this is a good bag or not Murph after your review and subsequent post after a waterproofing workout.

Would you say it's worth the Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£ ?
		
Click to expand...

My old titleist bag would have been soaked through in seconds last Friday. It was serious rain. I think in something a bit more normal it would have been fine. Worth the money? Depends how much you pay for it, and how often you get wet. I can't see how any bag, umbrella, waterproofs are going to keep you and your kit perfectly dry in a monsoon. Especially as cold hands are hard to dry, and it was quite cold once the rain started.


----------



## fat-tiger (Apr 23, 2012)

ive got 1 in black, love it, got fed up of drying clubs out  and trying to protect everything with a cover soon as it starts raining, agree about the strap but i dont carry mine ,i use it as a trolly bag,plenty of room, my only quirk is when you do pick the bag up the legs dont come back  in very quickly, is yours the same murph?  not a cheap bag but worth everypenny with all the april showers around


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 23, 2012)

My legs seem to work fine.


----------



## Doc (Apr 23, 2012)

Your skycaddie will clip nicely into the sharpie pocket.

Is there not two large rings on the bag, one for brolly and the other is for a drinks bottle, just shove the neck of the bottle through the ring and it stays there.

Its exactly the same as my H2n0 cart bag but with legs, my stadry stand bag is a little bit different pocket wise.

Good review

Steve...


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 23, 2012)

Doc said:



			Is there not two large rings on the bag, one for brolly and the other is for a drinks bottle, just shove the neck of the bottle through the ring and it stays there.
		
Click to expand...

Wondered what that was for. I have hung a towel, and my lazer off it. Not sure I'd trust it to hold my drink. I think I'd be forever going back to get it. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Heidi (Apr 23, 2012)

Have had a black H2NO cart bag for 2 years now - and i have absolutely no complaints about it
its completely waterproof, not showing any signs of ageing, the zips all work well and loads of space for stuff!

When it does wear out i will be buying another one exactly the same


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 10, 2012)

Bump.

For attention of Gareth.


----------



## One Planer (Aug 10, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Bump.

For attention of Gareth.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

Top man Murph!!!!!


----------

